# Custom bow grips



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Who make custom unique custom bow grips? Oh wait I know I do... Here is what I have been up to...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty dang cool! What are they made of? Do you have some kind of mold?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Resin composite. I cast each piece.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. What do you have for a black bow?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I can make any colors you want. What bow is it?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

How much? Can you make a red and black marble for PSE Momentum?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's wonderful that you've tapped into the metrosexual market! My problem is that I don't always wear the same outfit when I hunt. I'd be so embarassed to be wearing camo if my grip was black/red. But black and red would be fabulous with my Hoyt Team shirt. I just want to order one of everything!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Polar bear yes no problem. Fin we could make you a set with Velcro so you can have many color options. It is a great marketing idea too cause then guys need multiple sets.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

40. Shipped


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

bow_dude said:


> Nice. What do you have for a black bow?


I shoot an Elite GT500 and an Elite Answer. Both are black.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I can make you any color you want. I do a lot of elite. There are lots of pics over here and you can message me there too. https://www.facebook.com/pages/North-Slope-Grips/650123075093389


----------

